# Where is everyone going in 2013?



## Ridewithme38 (Dec 7, 2012)

OMG! Why hasn't anyone started this thread yet??

This years going to be super slow for me...

March: Eastern Caribbean Cruise ~ 10 nights(this might not happen)
July: Sheraton Broadway Plantation ~ 7 Nights...

17 nights, that's all i've got planned ...so far 

I'm going to be depositing(some already deposited) a grand total of 106 TPU's this year in RCI, hopefully not wasted potential that i can put towards a HUGE trip in 2016 

What about you guys?


----------



## Weimaraner (Dec 7, 2012)

You would think with all the timeshares we own that we would be going to a timeshare....nope. Have a spring break trip planned to Beaches in Turks & Caicos since it's a very popular family resort and my DD is still "in to" Sesame Street (darn you Elmo!) and the SS gang are an attraction at the resort along with a ton of other kid activities, pools, etc. Never been there but have seen many positive comments including some on TUG. It's going to be hard to top this year which included Grand Cayman, Disney, Myrtle Beach and Altantis. I'm working down my bucket list wow 106 TPUs...you may make it Aulani some day after all!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 7, 2012)

Nothing booked except Yellowstone in July, and Summer out in the RV. Now, what to do with about 80K RCI points and a red MROP week. Might be giving some of 'em away.


----------



## Tfish (Dec 7, 2012)

Royal Resorts Cancun for Weeks 1,2,3,4 returning home for Feb 2nd.

Spending last week of February at Westgate Myrtle Beach, then staying at Grande Shores Myrtle Beach March 1- March 27th then home for Easter.

Nothing else planned at this time.


----------



## Beefnot (Dec 7, 2012)

So far, Marriott Newport Coast in January, and Welk Resort Escondido in April.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 7, 2012)

Las Vegas
Disney World
Kauai
Tahoe
Reno
And a TBD Spring Break Trip


----------



## j.d. (Dec 7, 2012)

*Where are you going in 2013?*

DEC. 2012   ---------OCEANSIDE CA.------
___________________________________________________________________
Feb. 2013---------LAS VEGAS  NEVADA---------
APRIL 2013----------SAN. FRANCISCO  CA.
JUNE 2013-----------NEWPORT BEACH  CA.
:whoopie:

___________________________________________________________________
+++++++SAVING UP FOR BIG ISLAND IN HAWAII  2014+++++++


----------



## 55plus (Dec 7, 2012)

*2013 Travel Itinerary*

Wyndham Old Town Alexandria: Presidential Inauguration in January - 5 nights.
Wyndham Waikiki Beach Walk: February - 14 nights.
Wyndham Ocean Walk: Bike Week in March - 7 nights.
Wyndham Old Town Alexandria: Cherry Blossom Festival in April - 5 nights.
Wyndham Old Town Alexandria: Memorial Day week in May - 7 nights.
Wyndham Ocean Walk: Biketoberfest in October for 7 nights.
Wyndham Durango: Watch the Aspen change in October - 7 nights.
Wyndham Nashville: on our way to Ocean Walk for Christmas - ? nights.
Wyndham Ocean Walk: Christmas - 7 nights.

And anything we can get at Wyndham Glacier Canyon with 60 day discounted points (we live 100 miles away) for us and family.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 7, 2012)

2012 was a Beach year (Hawaii X2, Mexico.)  2013 is a Mountain/Prairie trip year:  

June:  Yellowstone National Park, to Devil's Tower, on to Mt. Rushmore. That means Eastern Idaho, Northern Wyoming, South-Central Montana, South Dakota's Black Hills, the Custer/Little Big Horn Battlefield, and lots of historic American West.

October:  Southeastern Utah to Santa Fe, NM.  That means Arches and Canyonlands National Parks, Monument Valley, Four Corners, Antelope Canyon, Canyon De Chelle, and on to Santa Fe and the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta.

My face hurts from smiling already!  

Dave


----------



## Larry (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got back from;

Westin Lagunamar for thanksgiving week - great resort!!!!!

3 consecutive weeks in Aruba for our winter break from NY

1) Divi Phoenix Beach resort (new section)

2) and 3) La Cabana beach resort and Casino (new name as resort casino just opened this week)

VV at Westin for 2 weeks annual spring break with family

Madrid Spain 3 -4 nights hotel
Malaga Spain 1 week timeshare exchange
Barcelona 3-4 nights

December 2013

Carombola Beach resort st. Croix usvi

That's all so far!!!!!


----------



## eal (Dec 7, 2012)

Scottsdale Jan
Costa Rica Feb
Palm Springs Feb
Scottsdale March
Tucson March
Canmore May
Newport OR July
Tahoe Sept
Napa Sept
Maui Nov


----------



## post-it (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm impressed with Tfish and 4 weeks at the Royals!

Since I started a new job this October, plus new car in the works, we're keeping it small scale this coming year:

Santa Fe - May
Coronado - Aug
Hopefully San Luis Bay - October


----------



## heathpack (Dec 7, 2012)

Seattle/Vancouver- June, 1 week
Maui- Nov, 2 weeks

Weekend trips
Rocky Mountains & Sierra Nevadas by train- Feb
Catalina Island & Newport Beach via sailboat- multiple trips
Disney's Grand Californian- Sept and possibly Dec

We have multiple bonus weeks available as well, have to think if it makes sense to use them or lose them.  Maybe weekends in Palm Springs, Escondido, Vegas, Scottsdale, Sedona, San Francisco, or Napa.

h


----------



## klpca (Dec 7, 2012)

We'll be in Puerto Vallarta in January, then glued to my desk until May when we're planning on a camping trip to Yosemite. We'll also be in Maui in November, and probably a short trip to San Francisco in Dec. to see the Christmas decorations. I'm hoping to add some time in Palm Desert as well, just not sure when we can squeeze it in.

I forgot that we're going to Colorado over the 4th of July too.


----------



## Luvstotravel (Dec 7, 2012)

Orlando in early Feb.

Smuggler's Notch in mid-June.

Massanutten the week after Christmas.


----------



## slip (Dec 7, 2012)

Anchorage Alaska 5-4-13 to 5-11-13, my son wants to check it to see if he
Wants to transfer there for work.

Then our longest trip to Hawaii. Maui Schooner for a week. Maybe starting 
Thanksgiving day. Then a week at Valley Isle. Followed up by a week at the
Pono Kai.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Dec 7, 2012)

Portugal in March/April - Non TS.
Marriott Summit Watch in June followed by Worldmark's Bear Lake, Wolf Creek, and Las Vegas Blvd.
Lawaii Beach Resort on Kaui at Thanksgiving possible followed by Waikiki.

Ian


----------



## kenie (Dec 7, 2012)

As of now:

WKORN - 3 weeks January/February.
Aventura Spa Palace - 2 weeks in May.
Hard Rock Cancun - 1 week in November.

We will be adding one and possibly 2 weeks in the Riviera Maya in November to off-set the cost of airfare and the distance involved.

kenie


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 7, 2012)

I'll probably go to Las Vegas three or four times.  Also going to Alaska and a Panama Canal Cruise.

Fern


----------



## Dori (Dec 7, 2012)

We just got back from 3 weeks at our mobile home in Sebring and will return in early January until the end of March. Home for a week or so and then off to South Korea. Our son and daughter-in-law are expecting a new baby (their first) on March 30th, so we will be super excited to meet our new grandbaby!

When I can pin them down to when they are bringing baby to meet his/her Canadian family, I'll try to find a summer week at a resort here in Ontario. I know that will be tough, and will cost mucho TPU's.

I'm looking for a nice Southern California week for the fall.

Not having multiple weeks booked almost a year ahead, is very unlike me, but with our winter taken up in Florida, we don't rely on booking so many timeshares. I'd better start planning!

Dori


----------



## Powderday (Dec 7, 2012)

Let it snow, let it snow!

Jan-Snowbird, Cliff Club
Feb-Vale, Marriott Streamside
Feb/March-Aspen, Gant
March-Park City, Marriott Summit Watch


----------



## nursie (Dec 7, 2012)

3 weeks in June at Walt Disney World resorts
week 1:OKW 
week 2: BWV
week 3: OKW
week 4: maybe one more week with Mickey if another week becomes available? 

Yes, we have children and we also have lots of TPUs to use.


----------



## mpizza (Dec 7, 2012)

January - Caribbean Cruise
February - Atlantic City
March - Orlando
April- Trip w/DH to EU
May- Atlanta + ? Hilton Head?
June - Jersey Shore
July - Jersey Shore
August - Paris
September - Provence
October - Poconos
November- ?
December- ?


Maria


----------



## Lisa8192 (Dec 8, 2012)

March Marriott's Mountainside in Park City and Barony Beach in July! :whoopie:


----------



## bryanphunter (Dec 8, 2012)

Kauai Beach Villa's - Jan 2013
Alaska - June 2013 (2 week Cruise Tour on Holland America)

Need to spend more time at the lake this year.  Planning for a busy 2014!!


----------



## x3 skier (Dec 8, 2012)

Timeshares:
Mid Jan to End of Season, 12 Weeks in Steamboat Springs, skiing everyday :whoopie:
Oct Allen House London (Penultimate visit before the RTU Expires, I think)

Others
Seabrook Island SC 
Couple of Weekends in Cincinnati
Las Vegas
Europe around Thanksgiving wherever there is the usual good Biz class fare
Independence TN for Flight Instruction
TBD


----------



## chriskre (Dec 8, 2012)

Feb - Westgate Town Center, Orlando
March - HGVC, Orlando
May - Wyndham Flagstaff & HGVC Vegas
June - Royal Vista - Pompano
          Bonnet creek - Orlando
July - Two weeks Enchanted Isle, Hollywood beach
August - Enchanted Isle, Hollywood beach
October - DVC - F & W visit, pending an exchange
November - Alaunai-NCL Hawaii cruise - HGVC Honolulu

That's all I've got planned so far.
I'm sure I'll fill in the blanks with something fun.
Maybe a few cruises since I live in Miami or head to the Caribbean.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 8, 2012)

Powderday said:


> Let it snow, let it snow!
> 
> Jan-Snowbird, Cliff Club
> Feb-Vale, Marriott Streamside
> ...



You will love Snowbird and Alta, best skiing ever.  Remember to get your food before you head up the mountain.  If you are driving, best bet is to get it at Smiths on 9400 South and 20th East.  If you  drink there is a liquor store just off the freeway on 90th South so its on your way.  Food and small little store up  there is expensive and during that time going up  and down the canyon might not be so great. 

If you have any other questions I just live 8 miles down the canyon from Snowbird. Park City will be easier to get around and alot more restaurants.  There are more grocery stores around.


----------



## talkamotta (Dec 8, 2012)

January - Texas to take care of grandchildren while parents go
April - 3 weeks in Hawaii - Oahu, Maui, Big Island
June - Pagosa Springs, CO
October - 3 weeks in Florida  Longboat Key, Sutherland Crossing, Crystal Beach and
                                          Emerald Grand, Destin
November - Raintree Miners Club Park City

I will probably go back to Texas again and to Orlando at least once for more grandchildren visitations. 

Maybe more trips cuz those TPUs just burn holes in my pocket.


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 8, 2012)

Booked so far.. 

Dec/Jan - The Quarter House in New Orleans 
Feb - Woodstone Meadows, Massanutten 
April - Elysian Beach, St. Thomas? 
Memorial Day - The Suites at Hershey, Hershey PA
Early June - Ocean Sands, Virginia Beach? 
Late June - early July- The Manhattan Club 
September - Shorecrest I, Myrtle Beach? I may send the kids
September - The Hilton Club of New York


----------



## Judy (Dec 8, 2012)

January - March:   Steamboat Springs, Colorado
March:                         Grand Mercure Oakridge Resort, New Zealand (1 week)
April - May:                   Ocean Princess (50 days)
May:                            Il Poggio, Tuscany, Italy (1 week)
June:                           Cozumel (1 week)
July:                            Melbourne Beach, FL
August:                        Arroyo Roble, Sedona (1 week) and Worldmark Pinetop (1 week)
September - October:     Buddy Dive Bonaire (3 weeks)
November:                    Melbourne Beach, FL
December:                    Steamboat Springs, CO


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 8, 2012)

MLK weekend(Jan) Mountain Run at Boyne
Easter(March) Wyndham Reunion/DVC Vero Beach
June Williamsburg
August Hemlock at Boyne
November-DVC/WDW- perhaps early in the month or Thanksgiving (thinking about taking advantage of DVC discount on PAP
December ?

Waiting for next year's school schedule, usually it comes out in November. Called and got a rather surly answer that the board had more to worry about(levy on the ballot) than next year schedule. I know I am not the only one as we have friends with HS students also and we are trying to "guess" the dates on Xmas break.

So here is my usual  when this thread comes up.


----------



## LynnW (Dec 8, 2012)

Jan/Feb Hacienda del Mar Cabo for 2 weeks
Mar Vistana Beach Club 1 week followed by 1 week at Palm Beach Resort and Club
Apr 10 day Caribbean cruise followed by 4 days in Ft Lauderdale
June Meadow Lake
Nov Camelback Resort Scottsdale 
Still looking for 3 more weeks in Oct/Nov

Lynn


----------



## lprstn (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm going to Hawaii (3 weeks) Myrtle Beach, Orlando (2 times) and Virginia Beach.


----------



## urban5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Weeks 4, 5, 6 Royal Mayan Cancun
End of June Costa Rica 10 days
July - Nebraska to see grandkids


----------



## Powderday (Dec 8, 2012)

talkamotta said:


> You will love Snowbird and Alta, best skiing ever.  Remember to get your food before you head up the mountain.  If you are driving, best bet is to get it at Smiths on 9400 South and 20th East.  If you  drink there is a liquor store just off the freeway on 90th South so its on your way.  Food and small little store up  there is expensive and during that time going up  and down the canyon might not be so great.
> 
> If you have any other questions I just live 8 miles down the canyon from Snowbird. Park City will be easier to get around and alot more restaurants.  There are more grocery stores around.



Thanks for the suggestions and the offer for help. I agree, I've skied many places, very few come close in comparison to the Bird and Alta, Greatest Snow on Earth.  I go to the Little Cotton Wood for the skiing and Park City for the apre.  Both are fun, but much different.

If you love to ski as much as I do, you couldn't have picked a better place to call home.  Have a great season.  Let it snow.


----------



## memereDoris (Dec 8, 2012)

Feb 
Maui - Ka'anapali Beach Hotel (not timeshare)
Big Island - Wyndham Kona Hawaiian & Kona Coast Resort
Kauai - Kauai Coast at the Beachboy

We are a group of 13 so we get split up on Big Island and couldn't get enough rooms in Maui at a timeshare for the whole group,

Oct/Nov - Key West, Marathon, Miami Beach

Starting 2014 - 4 months/year (timesharing) away from snow and bitter cold


----------



## pammex (Dec 9, 2012)

Pretty much same old but hey I am traveling so that is good...

Jan.  Casa Velas in PV and Hard Rock Vallarta in NV

Feb.  Velas Vallarta with son and family from states
       Plaza Pelicanos Grand in PV

March Hospital tests and treatments Zometa for bones

April Home possible one week trip up in air

May Ixtapa/Zihuatenejo Pacifica Aqua Penthouse
                                 Dorado Pacifica  

June Home

July   Casa Velas in PV
        Dreams in PV

August possible Massachusetts
Sept possible Mass.
Oct.  Mazatlan Royal Villas 2 weeks
Nov.  Possible girls trip up in air...


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 9, 2012)

Our booked and planned timeshare stays for 2013:

January: Las Vegas (HICV Desert Club)

Jan/Feb: California (Newport Coast Villas, 2 weeks) - Disneyland

March/April: Paris (hotel or B&B), Disneyland Paris (Marriott’s Village d’Ile de France), Canary Islands (Elite Apartments at Fairways Club)

April: Orlando (HGVC SeaWorld, [still searching for one week], Bay Lake Towers)

(Some other trips not yet booked)

December: Hawaii ([still searching for one week], Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas)

December: Orlando ([searching for one week, hopefully DVC]) - Disney World


----------



## islandguy (Dec 9, 2012)

Dec 11 - St. Maarten
Jan - Orlando and FLL
Feb - Monterey CA and Maui and Las Vegas
Mar - Spring Training FL
Apr - NOLA, Atlanta and STL
May - FLL and Punta Cana
Jun - Panama Beach City
July - San Francisco
Aug - Maui
Sep - Niagara Falls
Oct - Santa Fe NM - Balloon Festival
Nov - St. John USVI
Dec - Punta Cana

Still got some weekends free (will fill in soon) with all above booked  -- Maui is cheep this year for air. 

Planning is everyting.   Enjoy the new year folks.


----------



## hypnotiq (Dec 10, 2012)

Jan - 1 week @ WDW (Bonnet Creek)
Feb - 3 days @ Disneyland (VGC)
Apr - 4 days @ Disneyland (VGC) - Daughter 3rd Birthday
May/Jun - 2 weeks in Germany. Dresden/Berlin/Munich/Prague/etc
Sept - 1 week @ WKORVN - Wedding
Sept - 3 days @ Disneyland (VGC)
Dec - 1 week @ WKORVN
Dec - 3 days @ Disneyland (VGC)


----------



## vacationcrazy (Dec 11, 2012)

*2013*

We will be going to Windjammer Landing in Saint Lucia for two weeks in March to celebrate
our 40 anniversary.

Have some exchange requests in for the following:

Napa Valley

Alexandra - Turks & Caicos - We were there in Sept.  Awesome diving and beautiful beach.

Sea Aquarium in Curacao

Oregon Coast

Yellowstone

Carmel CA

Saint John

Have had the requests in with II for quite a while now. Hopefully, something will come through


----------



## AnnaS (Dec 18, 2012)

January WDW - SSR - getting daughter checked in for the College Program

July - cruise with 18 people 

October WDW F & W - BCV

(Will most likely go back to pick up daughter in May)


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, you all  make me feel like a real slacker on travel!

We're doing a 2 week tour of India early in the year, then spending our annual week at Divi Little Bay in St. Maarten.  Still need to plan more trips for the rest of the year!  Since we only own the 1 week of TS, we don't plan other trips to fair in advance.


----------



## beach.bar.bob (Dec 18, 2012)

Jan - Fort Myers - Golf Trip
Feb - Cabo - Two Weeks Villa del Arco
Mar - Nuevo Vallarta - Villa del Palmar Flamingos
May - Los Angeles
June - Eastern Europe tour
Oct - Vegas
Nov - St Thomas - Frenchman's Cove

Safe travels 

bbb


----------



## sfwilshire (Dec 18, 2012)

New Years - Longboat Key

March - Sedona

June - Nantucket. Have a couple of II deposits I'll try to use to tack on something coming or going.

July/Aug - two weeks on Maui

October - Back to Albuquerque for Balloon Fiesta unless my husband convinces me that every other year is often enough.

Christmas - Haven't been to Orlando in a while, so might use our week 52 at Mystic Dunes and go there.

I have plenty of deposits to do more if I only had more vacation time.

Sheila


----------



## wptamo (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice to see so many folks with multiple multiple weeks!
Me: 
Feb Family day weekend Collingwood (3 nights)
Feb-March 1 week Divi Golf Aruba (just the guys)
March Break 1 week Lake Placid
1st week July Marco Island Fla 
2nd week July Caribbean cruise on Oasis of the Seas
Week34 1 week HHI Seawatch

that is my 5 weeks booked!!
(2014 is planned in my head already...)

laters


----------



## MabelP (Dec 19, 2012)

Martin Luther King Week: Timber Lodge
President's Week: Shadow Ridge
Easter Week: Ocean Pointe
June/July (2 weeks): Koolina


----------



## MaryH (Dec 19, 2012)

New years eve and early Jan - London Allen House
Jan (4 days) - Paris using hotels 
End of Feb/March - Allen house booked as alternate dates but using the New Years week instead.
April - Hyatt Highlands inn 3 day weekend for Pebble Beach food and wine Festival
April/may - NOLA for either french quarter fest or Jazz Fest using SPG points
May - Orlando Rosen Center for a conference
June - Hawaii booked but might not have time and need to rent it out.
Aug/Sept - SF powell place booked for multiple weeks for American cup races - need to decide which week I will use personally.

Still have loads of bonus weeks with SFX and Platinum interchange, some Hyatt Points and RCI points to use.


----------



## Steve A (Dec 19, 2012)

10 nights in Kauai (KBC) beginning January 4th 
7 nights at the Grand Ocean in HHI in April
5 nights in Edinburgh and 7 nights in London using Marriott Reward points in May/June
7 nights in Palm Desert Villas 1 over Thanksgiving

Considering we are still working, not bad.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Dec 19, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> MLK weekend(Jan) Mountain Run at Boyne
> Easter(March) Wyndham Reunion/DVC Vero Beach
> June Williamsburg
> August Hemlock at Boyne
> ...



Update: still no school schedule, oh well. Called again, district waiting on state to set OAA schedule and a "supposed" bill in Columbus that may push start of school post Labor Day. 

November: Old Town Alexandria(skipping the Mouse in 2013)
December:  Woodstone at Massanutten(had a small TPU balance leftover)


----------



## Polly Metallic (Dec 19, 2012)

January - Marriott Lakeshore Reserve, Orlando
May      - Westgate, Myrtle Beach
September - RiverPointe, Napa


----------



## suzannesimon (Dec 19, 2012)

Christmas 2012 at Marriott Frenchman's Cove
March 2013 at Marriott Grand Chateau
October 2012 at Harborside at Atlantis (trade just came through yesterday)

Still have 1 or 2 yet to schedule.  The day job is getting in the way.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 19, 2012)

Feb: Tahoe Beach & ski
June/July: DVC - BWK, DVC - SSR, DVC - BWK
Dec: Anaheim, CA - Peacock Suites

We are going to get the Premium Disney Pass & return to DW in 2014.


----------



## harvrte66 (Dec 19, 2012)

*2013*

So far my wife and I are booked for a three night stay at a B & B in Poipu Kauai and then a week at the Point at Poipu.

We also hope to go back to The WESTIN  Lagunamar in Cancun in November.

Finally using our time shares to the fullest!

Harvrte66


----------



## MustangGuy (Dec 19, 2012)

*sunshine*

Heading to Orlando/Daytona Fla. in April/May. Eastern Wa. in September.


----------



## MustangGuy (Dec 19, 2012)

OrangeLake Resort,Kissimee, Fla. (April)
Wyndom Ocean Walk, Daytona, Fla.(May)
Wapato point, Lake Chelan,Wa.(September)


----------



## pianodinosaur (Dec 19, 2012)

Panama Canal Cruise paid with HGVC points in January 2013
Marriott Manor Club in Williamsburg in late August 2013

Nice to see that the TUG population has not fallen for all that end of world on 12/21/2012 nonsense.  This is why I love TUGBBS.  I really enjoy hearing about the good times other people have had and the good times they are planning.  (It sure beats discussing shootings and gun conrol.)


----------



## topmom101 (Dec 19, 2012)

Well, let's see; within the last 2 months:

8 days in Puerto Plata
3 weeks in Hawaii
12 days in St. Maarten and for 2013, I am working on:

1) January - 7 days in Charlotte, SC
2) February - 7 days in St. Maarten  
3) April - Caribbean cruise (Royal Caribbean, Oasis)
4) May - 2 weeks in Hawaii
5) June/July - 3 weeks in Aruba
6) September - 1 week St. Lucia or Turks & Caicos
7) October - 1 week Cancun or Puerto Plata
8) November - 10 days in St. Maarten

Happy traveling, everyone...


----------



## Rangerusa1111 (Dec 20, 2012)

*Where are You going in 2013?*

Orlando (Disney) March 2013  

Las Vegas (Flamingo) June 2013 

Anderson Club (Myrtle Beach) July 2013.


----------



## phyllispsu (Dec 21, 2012)

Palm Springs,Ca June
Cruise to Nassau Labor day Weekend
Working on Thanksgiving and Christmas


----------



## danb (Dec 21, 2012)

*Hawaii*

Moving to Hawaii into our new home in April. Permanent vacation.
Aloha


----------



## larfraz (Dec 21, 2012)

*Timeshares for 2013*

We have two weeks in Daytona Beach for the Daytona 500 at Perennial Vacation Club Daytona
March one week at the Jockey Club Las Vegas and the next week at Perennial Vacation Club Eagles Nest and Perennail Vacation Club Tahoe Village for our son and family
Last week of June in Hot Springs at Sunbay Resore
Sacond week of September in Hot Springs at Sunbay Resort


----------



## mihusker (Dec 21, 2012)

Ended the year after Thanksgiving with:
1 week Breckenridge - Grand Timber Lodge
4 nts Steamboat Springs - Wyndham/Worldmark

2013:

January  - 1 week at Westgate Park City
February - 1 week at Westgate S. Miami Beach
             - 1 week Carnival Caribbean Cruise
April      - 5 nts Maui Kaanapali Beach Resort (old Embassy VR)
                    - actually 4 separate units for family at daughter's wedding
            - 11 nts Big Island Wyndham Kona Resort
                    - relaxation after wedding
            - 7 nts Kaui for daughter's honeymoon

Pretty well emptied the timeshare bank for 2013 but still looking for opportunities later in the year once the wife let's me start booking again.


----------



## mihusker (Dec 21, 2012)

harvrte66 said:


> So far my wife and I are booked for a three night stay at a B & B in Poipu Kauai and then a week at the Point at Poipu.
> 
> We also hope to go back to The WESTIN  Lagunamar in Cancun in November.
> 
> ...


My wife and I really like the Point at Poipu although haven't been there in several years.  There's a big hotel nearby which has a beach you can use plus they used to always have a really nice Sunday Champagne Brunch buffet.  Unfortunately don't remember the name but there's also a championship golf course next to it and it's easy walking to/from.


----------



## WinniWoman (Dec 22, 2012)

Smugglers Notch Winter; Smugglers Notch Summer: Smugglers Notch Fall.


----------



## Tomg (Dec 22, 2012)

2013
January: two weeks, two different resorts, in Australia near Melbourne
April: Marco Island, FL
November:  three weeks, three different resorts, in Australia, East coast from Cairns down to the Sunshine Coast near Brisbane.


----------



## joe-holiday (Dec 23, 2012)

Pueblo bonito Mazatlan Emerald Bay.... I put my studio at Hacienda Del mar in RCI. I received 19 points. I got a 3 BR for 10 points at pueblo Bonito January 21 - 28
Are you kidding me?
I love RCI
Joe


----------



## vettebuf (Dec 24, 2012)

So nice to see the great vacations you folks have planned.

Where are we going?
January-West Wind I, Cable Beach,Bahamas (Shawnee trade-RCI)
February-Orange Lake with DH and DD and her family (Shawnee trade-RCI)
April-Carnival cruise out of San Juan
October-waiting for RHC to open weeks in London

Oops, almost forgot:
January, 2014-Carnival Caribbean cruise


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 25, 2012)

Right now only 2 weeks in Myrtle Beach
2 weeks in Hilton Head Island.
2 weeks in Williamsburg


Retirement is great until April !!!  (Tax Time)


----------



## amanda14 (Dec 25, 2012)

Harbour Lake in March
Frenchmans Cove in July
Grand Chateau in August


----------



## dmorea (Dec 25, 2012)

Dec 2012- Jan 2013  2 weeks St Thomas Magens Bay
Jan 2013   Stratton Mountain VT
Feb 2013    Meribel France ,  Innsbruck ,Austria
March  2013   Stowe  VT ,  Marriotts Ocean Pointe West  Palm beach 
April 2013      Hallandale Beach FL   Berkeley Hall, Bluffton SC
May 2013       Berkeley Hall, Bluffton SC
June           Stratton Mountain VT yoga festival
July        Cape Cod , Ma 
August    Port Ludlow , WA    
Sept 
October
November - Florida West coast 
December  - Orlando 

First year of DH retirement !  Almost entirely private exchanges this year


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 26, 2012)

Mammoth
San Diego
Washington DC
Whistler
Maui
Rancho Mirage
Maui (again )

TEN: Harborside at Atlantis, Myrtle Beach, and others


----------



## bobpark56 (Dec 26, 2012)

*Five Outings*

Jan: Puerto Morelos and Westin Lagunamar
Feb/Mar: Costa del Sol, including Marriott Marbella & 2 MacDonald resorts
May/Jun: Cape Cod & Maine coast
Sept/Oct: Bavaria, Salzburg & Prague
Nov: Riviera Maya (Grand Luxxe, Sandos Playacar, Porto Bello in Puerto Aventuras)


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

After 3 camping trips, including one in 26 degree weather, I have earned a couple of timeshare trips this year. 

January - Camping (4th trip in a row we have camped) - to Galveston
February - DVC OKW for Princess Half Marathon
March - camping Big Bend
April - sibling trip to Scottsdale - at Westin Kierland
May - up to Virginia to see kids - try for get away at Manor Club
June - no where booked
July - New York City at the Hilton City Club
August - El Presidente in Cozumel for scuba diving (made this trade thru RCI - I know it is s a hotel instead of a timeshare, but I love this place)
October - Simpson Bay Club in Sint Maartin
November - back to Viriginia 
December - home or camping (?)

Paid off to make those camping trips!

elaine


----------



## gwenco (Dec 27, 2012)

*Hopefully, into retirement as well!*

Feb - Western Caribbean cruise (on Royal Caribbean w/grandkids)
Feb - Disney (on property) also, with grandkids - non-timeshare/Port Orleans
April - Branson - Stormy Point 
summer - our cabin/second home in the Colorado mountains
September - Orlando Embassy timeshare, I believe 

hoping Kauai for either Thanksgiving or Christmas!


----------



## shagnut (Dec 28, 2012)

April: Las Vegas (wrestling convention) plus the usual fun 
Sept: Estes Park, CO. 

Maybe the beach in July


----------



## Bourne (Dec 28, 2012)

DW has me on a strict < 4 hr flight schedule because of the kids(6/3)... 

Feb - Dells - wyn glacier canyon 
April - Disney - OKW 
July - Myrtle beach - wyn ocean blvd
Aug -  smokies - wyn smokies lodge
Oct - dells - wyn glacier canyon
Nov - puerto Vallarta - grand bliss

May squeeze in another dells trip post Christmas if the little ones are up to it...


----------



## steveboyajian (Dec 28, 2012)

12 night carib cruise in January
2 weeks in Carlsbad,CA (timeshare) in April
5 days in Montreal in July for Jazz Festival
1 week Virginia Beach Labor Day (timeshare)


----------



## pointsjunkie (Dec 28, 2012)

just got back from singer island.
2013
cancun with the girls in Feb
phoenix in march
las vegas with DH and mom and phoenix in apr
may washington dc
june not sure
july fort lauderdale and cruise
aug phoenix 
sept cruise to alaska

we had to slow things down,mom is going to be 90 and is slowing down a little.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Williamsburg in April for our annual trip to the Virginia International Military Tattoo and NATO Festival in Norfolk

A May cruise from Montreal to Boston with stays in Montreal, Boston and, possibly, a few days in NYC

Tentatively booked Southern Carribean cruise in the fall

Always a chance of a Disney trip, especially during the slow period between Thanksgiving and Christmas

All of the warm weather (March -November here in Tennessee) at home on the lake...why go anywhere else?


----------



## Marcia3641 (Dec 30, 2012)

Jan - WorldMark Big Bear (3 nights)
Mar - Wave Crest (Del Mar)
Apr - Morritt's Grand (Caymond Islands)
Aug - Harbortown Point (Ventura)
Sep - WorldMark Indo (2 nights)


Still looking at more places that are close to  home to minize airfare.

Marcia


----------



## bjones9942 (Dec 31, 2012)

Feb 9-11 - Phoenix (my aunt's 100th birthday)
Week 28 [Jul 13 - Jul 20] - Costa de Oro, Mazatlan, MX
Week 45 [Nov 9 - Nov 16] - Lindo Mar, Puerto Vallarta, MX


----------



## benyu2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

*Year of 2013*

Happy New Year


----------



## Larry (Jan 1, 2013)

*wow 100th Birthday*



bjones9942 said:


> Feb 9-11 - Phoenix (my aunt's 100th birthday)



Wow!!!!! 100th birthday party congrats to your aunt.

I just returned from Florida to attend my Uncle's 90th birthday party but he is just a young pup compared to your aunt. My uncle is in great shape, swims every day, goes dancing with his wife a couple of times a week and still drives his car, but mainly local and only during the daytime.

Hope I have his genes!!!!!


----------



## Flyguy1950 (Jan 1, 2013)

*2013*

May-OKW
Sept-Sunburst @ Steamboat Springs


----------



## M. Henley (Jan 1, 2013)

*So Far...*

Flying down to our Ormond by the Sea condo Jan 19 for ten days, a Nile cruise in March and Carlsbad, CA in September.  However, I anticipate filling in some of the missing months as the year wears on.


----------



## capjak (Jan 1, 2013)

January-Maui-WKORV-North 24th to Feb 02 


October-Orlando-not booked yet


----------



## classiclincoln (Jan 5, 2013)

Just swapped our Ren Aruba 1 BR unit for a 1 BR unit at the Quarter House in New Orleans 8/9 to 8/16.  Heading down there after 4 days in Myrtle Beach (used some left over Marriott points from this year's Grande Vista & cash for that trip) for a business trip.  Should be nice!    

Still waiting for winter break exchange.


----------



## radmoo (Jan 6, 2013)

Seems that there are many retired TUGGERS with time, money and good health.

Hubby retired but I am not so time is limited.  As we have  grandkids in San Fran and DC area, those trips eat into my limited vacation time.  Still and all, there will be 2 weeks at Royal Haciendas Feb-March and Mediterranean cruise in Sept to celebrate 10th wedding anniversary and hubby's 75th bday


----------



## Free2Roam (Jan 8, 2013)

*Where in the world are we going in 2013?*

According to a USA TODAY/Gallup Poll there will be lots of traveling in 2013.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/trave...orld-are-we-going-in-2013/1808031/?csp=travel


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Seems that there are many retired TUGGERS with time, money and good health.
> 
> Hubby retired but I am not so time is limited.  As we have  grandkids in San Fran and DC area, those trips eat into my limited vacation time.  Still and all, there will be 2 weeks at Royal Haciendas Feb-March and Mediterranean cruise in Sept to celebrate 10th wedding anniversary and hubby's 75th bday



Not retired, just DH has a lot of vacation time, plus not all our trips are a week long. Kids have lots of 4 day weekends at school.


----------



## persia (Jan 8, 2013)

August - Smuggler's Notch
Christmas - Visiting Relatives in New South Wales (Wollongong and Lennox Head).  I really want to attend Carols in the Domain.  It's been a part of my Christmas since I can remember.


----------



## vettebuf (Jan 25, 2013)

Just firmed up the Royal Holiday week today:
October-Costa Rica

Just came back from West Wind I, Cable Beach,Bahamas (Shawnee trade-RCI)

Anticipating these:
February-Orange Lake with DH and DD and her family (Shawnee trade-RCI)
April-Carnival cruise out of San Juan
January, 2014-Carnival Caribbean cruise


----------



## wellsronald18 (Apr 25, 2013)

I really want to head to a Caribbean island this year. My parents went to Bermuda last summer and it was the best vacation of their life. They stayed at the Fairmont Southampton, any one stayed there before? I'm also heading to Massachusetts at some point this summer to catch a Red Sox game with my childhood friend. Any one with good suggestions for things to do in Boston?


----------

